# what make it good?



## SunshineGirl (Mar 13, 2015)

since i stared soaping I only used what came from BramleBerry. but now im starting to venture on to other sites. and i want to know what makes a good base. what should i look for?  any tips. im getting a little overwhelmed. or even  what are some other good brands.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you clarify what you mean by base? Are you looking for new vendors?


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 13, 2015)

sorry i mean what makes a good MP base to use.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 13, 2015)

SFIC also makes a good base. Stay away from michaels or craft stores.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 13, 2015)

I never bought craft store MP soaps but i have heard to many horror stories about them. I will look in to them is Crafter's Choice a good brand?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 13, 2015)

I personally prefer Bramble Berry's base (SFIC) because it doesn't ahve all of the things I want to avoid in my soap.  I used Crafter's Choice for a while because it was cheaper, but I recently switched back to BB.  WSP's bases behave well, though.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 13, 2015)

yes im a avid BB user. but i see there are other types of bases that they dont carry. its so many options. what are some of the things you stay away from? thats more so what im looking for i want a good quality and most natural type of base


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 13, 2015)

I recently heard of bescented.com. Check them out and check out supplier thread on forum. I haven't yet purchased from bescented, but it's worth looking at. Their products look good. Check out their YouTube videos.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sunshine: propylene glycol is a big one. Detergents is another. WSP has a detergent free line, but it's still made with PG.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 13, 2015)

For me, if I am making mp, almost always SFIC bases.  BB sells them, although I usually buy in larger amounts from Wisteria Lane.  I have had problems with BB's packaging, and WL's SFIC is as cheap or cheaper in bulk, plus I like their extra hard clear base, and shipping is fairly cheap to me b/c I am close to them.  I sometimes use other bases if I am intent on a specific effect (ie; super clarity) but SFIC's ingredient list is so good, one of the few MP bases that, if you were a seller, you could actually sell as just "soap".

There are a couple of other v. high quality MP bases on the market, eg, New Directions Aromatics (NDA) sells a non certified organic base for a very good price.  I have found that one to be very cloudy, though, and NDA has a $100 minimum, which is kind of a pain.  Also if you are trying to figure out/compare brands, NDA sells Stevenson's (sp?) bases, you might encounter that name in searches.

Edited to add:  read the ingredient list on all the bases you are looking at.  The fewer and more intelligible, the better. For me, reading the ingredients made determining the quality of a base much more easy and quick.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 13, 2015)

SFIC and Stephenson's bases are both equally good. Stephenson's has just introduced a new base that contains argan oil!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

We use Esentials by Catalina bases. Their own brand. My daughter finds it very easy to work with and it is very nice soap


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 14, 2015)

BB uses SFIC bases. There are a number of vendors who carry it - and cheaper too. Price per lb with Guild discount, or $250 min purchase getting 12% discount Bulk Apothecary has the best pricing from my research.


----------

